# Our reds



## Toirtis (Oct 18, 2008)

Also posted in the welcome forum, here are 4 of my fiance and my red tegus (on the bathroom floor, post bath):

Quetzal (female, circa 30"):







Shirty (male, circa 32"):






Tezca (female, circa 30"):






Sangria (female, circa 18"):






We also have a 40" female ( Morticia)...photos to come, and a 34" male B&W, who is currently for sale (looking to concentrate exclusively on reds).


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 18, 2008)

They're all beautiful! Where'd you get them from? Just pet stores in your area that happened to have them? I'd love to see pics of Morticia and your male B&W  How are there temperments? 

Quetzal looks like she has a heart right behind her head on the top of her neck, she's very pretty. 

Do you plan on breeding them? I bet Shirty would be happy lol 

post some more pics! 

Spencer


----------



## Toirtis (Oct 18, 2008)

We special ordered in Quetzal and Shirty from a reptile wholesaler in Quebec, and they were the first two. Morticia who is not shown here we got through someone in town. Tezca we bought out of spite from a local pet store. And last of all, Sangria came from a friend who owns a reptile zoo in Saskatchewan. 

We are hoping to start our red tegu breeding programme in 2009, by which time we hope to bolster our breeding stock to 3 males and 7 females. At which time we will ship within Canada, as well as to the US. :-D


----------



## PinkPunisher (Oct 18, 2008)

That will be cool! I wish you luck on your journey  I hope I can get one of your babies some day, I guess you would only be able to ship to the US but not receive unless the seller can ship to Canada right? I hope you can get into Blues some day, then we'll have more then a single pair in Canada! I believe you would be the only breeder in Canada that I have heard of and can think of very neat  Now your getting me all excited lol You could even cross them with reds if you ever wanted to  

I better stop myself now because I could go on for a while lol

Any more pics of the guys and girls?

Spencer


----------



## BOOZER (Oct 25, 2008)

YOUR TOP RED ITHINK THE NAME IS QUEZTAL.WHERE DID YOU GET HER AND ANY INFO ON NAME OF BREEDER???


----------



## olympus (Oct 25, 2008)

That first red is amazing...


----------



## BOOZER (Oct 25, 2008)

YEAH IT IS !!!!AND I THINK I GOTTA HAVE ONE!!!!


----------



## RyanK (Nov 9, 2008)

All of them are awesome!!


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Spencer .... he is in Calgary so shipping to you will be easy.
Only borders are Canadian this time unlike the hard time to get more Blues up north (sigh)


----------

